

How to Use the iPhone's Home Button - ddagradi
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/07/13/how_to_use_the_iphones_home_button/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IgnoreTheCode+%28ignore+the+code%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
GrooveStomp
That diagram is hilarious!

The home button continually stumps me on the iPhone. I've brought up the
multitasking menu a couple of times (probably 25% of the time when I try to do
it). Honestly, I stumbled upon the feature by accident once when trying to
backout to the homescreen and it brought up the multitasking menu instead.
Since then I've tried specifically one of: a double click, triple click,
single click, click and hold; to see if I could consistently repeat the
multitasking menu behavior, and I simply haven't been able to.

By comparison, the Nexus S is dead simple to use for multitasking or backing
out. I really, honestly think the Nexus S benefits hugely over the iPhone by
having more than one dedicated button.

